# Csak 18ev felett XXX



## Melitta (2006 Július 3)

*Ha a kukkoló is beszáll (18+)*


*A dogging leginkább a britekre jellemző szexuális magatartásforma, de újabban rohamosan terjed egyéb, túlnyomórészt angol nyelvetrületeken is, mint Írország, Új-Zéland, Kanada, de Németországban és Franciaországban is felütötte már a fejét.*






A dogging nem más, mint nyilvános helyen való szeretkezés, parkolókban, parkokban és egyéb hasonló helyszínen. Magyar megfelelőlje egyelőre nincs, arról pedig megoszlanak a vélemények, hogy a kifejezés honnan ered. Van, aki a kutyasétáltatás közben történt véletlenszerű kukkolásból eredezteti, mások a kutya módra való szeretkezésből vezetik le, mindenesetre valószínűleg a hetvenes években alakult ki, mikor a szabad szex idején a férfiak meglesték a szerelmeskedő párokat.
Pár évtizeddel később, mikor a swinger klubok és a swingelés divatba jött, lassan felfedezték, a szabad ég alatt még izgalmasabb a közösségi élmény, így lassan új formát és értelmet nyert a dogging. A leskelődők lassan rájöttek, hogy az új párokat egyáltalán nem zavarja, ha meglesik őket, direkt produkálják magukat, sőt mi több, még arra is hajlandók, hogy bevegyék az illetőt a partiba.
Akinek komoly hajlandósága van a leskelődésre, és nem csupán akkor érdeklődik, mikor véletlenül beleakad egy párba a Sziget egy félreeső szegletében, könnyen kielégítheti kíváncsiságát, ráadásul úgy, hogy senkit nem zavar, mert még várnak is rá.
Ha tehát elszántad magad, kezdetnek térképezd fel, merre érdemes elindulni! Hála az internetnek, naprakész lehetsz, hogy melyik ország melyik városában hol érdemes lesben állni, sőt, azt is könnyen megtudhatod, ki mikorra időzíti a show-t egy bizonyos parkolóban.
Így jóval gyorsabban célt érsz, mintha minden egyes parkba beugranál egy kis kukkolás reményében, arról nem is beszélve, hogy egy idő után felhívod magadra a figyelmet, és a hivatalos szervek nem nézik jó szemmel a nyilvános helyen történő szexelést.
A pontos helymeghatározásnak a helyszínen kifinomult eszközei vannak, ha a meglesni való pár előzetesen megadta mobiltelefonszámát, üzenetek küldözgetésével a csipogás elvezet a tetthelyhez. Még profibbak a bluetoothos telefonok adottságait is kihasználhatják. A párok azzal is a doggerek segítségére sietnek, hogy egy elemlámpa vagy az autó fényszórójának fényével jelzik helyzetüket.
Ha a játék másik oldalán veszel részt, azaz te szeretnéd, hogy mások rátok találjanak, igyekezz olyan helyszínt választani, ahol viszonylag könnyen megtalálnak, és mégis rejtve van. A fényjelzést bátran használhatod, ez nemzetközileg ismert és figyelt jel, így ha magányra vágysz, lehetőleg kerüld ezeket, hogy véletlenül se értsenek félre.




Érdemes arra is figyelni, hogy a meginvitált kukkoló lásson is valamit, így ha az autóban produkcióztok, tekerjétek le az ablakokat, de az ajtót csak akkor hagyjátok nyitva, ha többet is megengedtek, nem csak a kíváncsi szemeket akarjátok szórakoztatni. Persze a profik kéretlenül nem rontanak rátok, de jobb az óvatosság.
A kukkoló csak abban az esetben avatkozhat az eseményekbe, ha ezt szavakkal vagy gesztusokkal jelzik, de még ekkor is van pár szabály, amit kötelező betartani. Soha ne légy agresszív, soha ne erőltess többet, mint amennyit megengednek neked!
Minden esetben védekezz, ez neked is és alkalmi partnereidnek is fontos, mivel ismeretlenül bonyolódtok szexuális kapcsolatba, így nem érdemes a bizalomra építeni, attól függetlenül, hogy maga a helyzet meglehetősen intim.



 Tiszteld a partnereidet, főleg a nőt, a fórumok tapasztalatai alapján gyakori probléma, hogy a nőket nem megfelelően kezelik, így csak akkor érintsd meg, ha engedélyt kapsz rá, és úgy, hogy az semmiképp ne legyen bántó, fájdalmas vagy megalázó, ne feledd, megtisztelnek azzal, hogy beavatnak együttlétük titkaiba.
Takarítsatok el magatok után, szedjetek össze minden apróságot, az óvszer csomagolását, magát az óvszert, zsebkendőket, egyebeket. Ez nem csupán a környezetvédelem miatt fontos, de a higiénia és a diszkréció miatt is. Ha a parkőr vagy egy járőr rendszeresen szexre utaló kellékeket talál egy bizonyos helyen, idővel garantált a rajtaütés.
Vigyázzatok értékeitekre! Ez mindkét félre igaz, pénztárcák, ha lehet, ne legyenek elérhető helyen, sosem lehet tudni, kivel hoz össze a sors. Tanácsos az autó ajtajait zárva tartani, így semmiképp nem érhet kellemetlen meglepetés, sőt, ha a motort sem állítjátok le, azt is jelezhetitek, egy rossz mozdulat, és már itt sem vagytok. Túl hosszan azért ne pöfögjetek!
Sajnos az óvintézkedéseket nem mindenki tartja be, így Angliában az egészségvédő intézményeknek már be kellett avatkozniuk, a doggereket tömörítő weboldalakon hirdetéseket helyeztek el, amelyekben arra hívják fel a figyelmet, a szex ezen formája különösen veszélyes a szexuális úton terjedő betegségek, például a HIV vagy a Chlamydia elszaporodásában.


----------



## dokipari (2006 Július 23)

Csogálkozom rajta, hogy ebben a támában nincs forumozo! Mi lehet az oka vajon? Pedig kiváncsi lennék ki nek mi avéleménye a doggingrol?


----------



## Efike (2006 Július 23)

Egy pasas elmegy az orvoshoz és tanácsot kér, mert a felesége nem akar vele szexelni, azzal az indokkal, hogy túl nehéz.
- Talán csinálják úgy mint a kutyák - mondja a doki.
Egy hét múlva találkoznak, a doki érdeklődik.
- Sokkalta rosszabb - mondja a pasas - levittem az utcára, arra még hajlandó volt, hogy négykézlábra álljon, de amikor meg akartam dugni, akkor megharapott és elszaladt.


----------



## Sztyopa (2006 Július 23)

Erre már azt kell mondanom: A sz.rnak nincsen teteje.


----------



## julianna51 (2006 Július 23)

Hm !


----------



## zolcsika (2006 Július 23)

Sziasztok! Ebben a témában amit röviden csak kukkolásnak lehet nevezni van egy kedves gyermekkori emlékem kb 1964-ből. Tetőteraszi lakásban laktunk ahol a lakók is használhatták a teraszt. Volt egy idős bácsi aki hatalmas kukkerral feljárogatott és a terasz mellvédje mügül beleskelődött más házak ablakain napozókra a körülöttünk elterülő füves területre. Később én is körülnéztem nem sok minden volt a látványosság főleg ahhoz képest ami a mai bulvárlapokban van. Arról nem is beszélve hogy sex és a porno abban az időben nem volt áru, vagy ha igen tiltott formában. Mindenesetre a téma érdekes az angoloknál meg különösen nem gentleman like....Felmerült bennem a gondolat hogy a sex nyilvánossága esetleg elronthatja az emberek kedvét az udvarlástól a tiltott gyümölcs nehezen való elérésétől, szinte már alig van cél ami nem vehető meg ami nem biznisz..Lehet hogy a kukkolás ezt helyettesiti?,,


----------



## csocsike (2006 Október 24)

*A sikeres párkapcsolat hét titka 

Minden párkapcsolatnak szilárd alapokon kell nyugodnia, ahhoz, hogy bármilyen helyzet elé is állítsa az élet - túl tudja azt élni.* 


1. Fogadjuk el, és szeressük magunkat. 

Amíg nem szeretjük magunkat, addig nehezen hisszük el, hogy más is képes lenne szeretni minket. Az önbecsülés nagyra szükség van az egészséges párkapcsolatban. Mégpedig azért, mert ha elfogadjuk magunkat, akkor lesz önbecsülésünk, és így sokkal jobban élvezzük majd a társunkkal az életet, s nem úgy viszonyulunk hozzá, hogy ő csupán csak egy kapaszkodó az élethez. Minél erősebb személyiség vagyunk, annál inkább egyenrangúbb és erősebb lesz a párkapcsolatunk. 

2. Bizalom és szeretet a másik iránt 

A jó kapcsolatban nem a szerelem a legfontosabb. Ez egy érzés, ami hol elmúlik, hol újra előjön. A lényeg a megértésen van, azon, hogy elfogadjuk a másikat. Az őszinte párkapcsolatban ha élvezik az együttlétet, hasonlóan gondolkodnak, közös álmaik vannak, és megértik a egymás viselkedését és véleményét, úgy a szerelem sosem kerülhet messze tőlük. Adjunk hangot érzéseinknek! Ezzel növeljük párunk önérzetét is, és a bátorító szavak tovább építik a kettőnk közötti bizalmat. 

3. Szánjunk elég időt a kapcsolatunkra 

A dolgok fontossága mérhető azzal, hogy mennyi időt vagyunk hajlandóak szánni rá. Amikor egy pár összeköltözik, eleinte a közös életük lép ösztönösen a legelső helyre a fontossági sorrendjükben. Azonban ahogy egyre több munkájuk lesz, majd jönnek a gyerekek is, a kapcsolatuk egyre inkább hátrébb csúszik ezen a listán. Ez oda vezethet, hogy a két fél eltávolodik egymástól. Hogy ezt elkerüljük, el kell vonnunk más tevékenységeinktől időt arra, hogy többet foglalkozzunk társunkkal. Hiszen ne feledjük, ez olyan "befektetés", amely a boldogságunk jövőjét táplálja. 

4. Kommunikáljunk jobban 

A jó kommunikáció elengedhetetlen a sikeres kapcsolatban. Csak így oszthatjuk meg a gondolatainkat, személyiségünket a másikkal. A jobb és sikeresebb beszélgetéshez meg kell viszont tanulni, hogy hogyan mondjuk el teljesen nyíltan és őszintén azt, amit érzünk, illetve gondolunk. Ebben például az is benne van, hogy úgy hallgatjuk végig a partnerünket, hogy nem ítélkezünk a mondandója felett. 

5. Ne féljünk vitatkozni 

El kell fogadnunk, hogy a vita normális része egy párkapcsolatnak. Nem kell attól tartani, ha több mindenben nem értünk egyet. Mindannyian egyediek vagyunk, ez így természetes. Egy jó vita lehetőség arra, hogy megosszuk az érzéseinket a másikkal, és megerősíteni a kötődést társunk felé azzal, hogy sikerül elérni egy olyan állapotot, amely mindkettőnknek megfelel. 

6. Gyengédségből sosem elég 

A gyengédség, az érintés alapvető emberi szükséglet. Nyugtató, támogató, védelmező, bátorító, és vágykeltő hatása is van. Ne fukarkodjunk vele! 

7. A változások elfogadása 

Az emberek az évek során változnak, s ha fájdalmas is néha ez a változás, a sikeres párkapcsolatban a felek próbálnak alkalmazkodni egymáshoz. Ez azzal is járhat, hogy el kell engedni olyan dolgokat, melyek egykor megszokottak voltak, és a lelki egyensúly biztonságát nyújtották. Társunkkal együtt el kell fogadnunk, hogy ezek a változások az élet velejárói és legfontosabb, hogy támogassuk egymást jóban, rosszban. 

A fenti hét alapelv betartása nem könnyű, de megvan rá az esély, hogy ha minél többet dolgozunk rajta, annál erősebbé fog válni a párkapcsolatunk.


----------



## pity_13 (2007 Február 26)

Egy régi emlékem, bár még csak 30 vagyok, hogy egy társasházban laktunk albérletben a barátnőmmel és a szegénységnek, vagy valami másnak köszönhetően nem volt függönyünk...
Számomra élvezet volt, hogy a gátlássosságom és a szemérmességem ellenére élvezetes volt úgy szeretkezni, hogy bárki megláthatott minket a szemközti házból, ami kb 10 méterre volt előttünk.
Szerintem ez is egy jó kezdeményezés azoknak, akik csak gyorskalandra, vagy valami kis "extrára" vágynak.
Talán édesebbé lehet tenni egymás és más szexuális együttlétét, főleg azok számára, akik ehez az élvezethez csak nehezen, vagy egyáltalán nem tudnak hozzájutni különböző okokból kifolyólag!
Tényleg...hol is lehet utánanézni a neten ezeknek az "eseményeknek" ?


----------



## Heltyű (2007 Március 5)

iExtrém helyek legalább oly izgalmasak) Már a tudat, megleshetnek


----------



## Tommyboy88 (2007 Március 6)

én pl ismerek egy embert akinek a szembeszomszédja az ablakban csinálja ráadásul függöny nélkül


----------



## Tommyboy88 (2007 Március 6)

extrém helyek: virágoskert és ezt halálkomolyan mondom, tapasztalat!!


----------



## Hegedusur (2007 Március 17)

Ez nem beteges?

Mind a két félnek problémája van?!

Feltünés-
Kukoló-
Orvosok szokták kezelni!

Törvény nem szabályozza?
Mi van ha akkaratán kívül lesik meg! 
Technikai eszközökkel!?


----------



## palmlaca (2007 Március 17)

Tommyboy88 írta:


> extrém helyek: virágoskert és ezt halálkomolyan mondom, tapasztalat!!



Rózsabokorban gondoltad??Az már szadomazo is egyben!!!

Másoklesnek közben tövis a fenekedben plussz még dughatsz is ha.......


----------



## mflex (2007 Március 18)

Ide képeket is lehet kirakni?, mert ettől még nem xxx a topik, szal nem üti meg azt a bizonyos "18-as karikát"...


----------



## Stirlitz (2007 Március 18)

Moravia: A leselkedő (L’uomo che guard). 
Bár a könyv több ennél - a téma szépirodalmi feldolgozása. 

S, ha emlékezetem nem csal, Robbe-Grillet is írt könyvet hasonló címmel (A kukkoló), de ezt, szégyenemre, nem olvastam.


----------



## Morningglory (2007 Április 11)

Mindig kell egy kis huncutság az életben....


----------



## palmlaca (2007 Április 11)

[FONT=&quot]Mennyit változtak a ragok a régi idők óta! Régen azt mondtuk, hogy lánnyal, fiúval, ma meg már lány-nyel, fiú-nyal!!!![/FONT]


----------



## deveny (2007 Április 11)

Piroska és a farkas beszélget a bokorban:
- Na, Piroska, mit mondasz majd a nagymamádnak, ha megkérdezi, miért késtél ennyit?
- Azt, hogy az a csúnya farkas elkapott, behúzott egy bokorba, és ötször megerőszakolt!
- Ötször?!! De hát ez csak kettő volt!
- Miért, sietsz valahova, farkas?


----------



## deveny (2007 Április 11)

Egyébként javasolnám a csalánost a rózsabokor helyett... Izgalmas helyszín lehet!


----------



## zsiber (2007 Április 15)

A perverz kis Piroska.


----------



## Centaury (2007 Április 24)

Én is voltam hasonló helyzetben, de nem perverzió fütött hanem nem volt hol csinálni. Persze ez még fiatalságom alatt történ (a Margit szigeten). Arra legalább jó volt, hogy rájöttem ilyen aberráltságom nincs, mert végig attól rettegtem nehogy arra jöjjön valaki.


----------



## unbreakable (2007 Május 5)

Centaury írta:


> rájöttem ilyen aberráltságom nincs, mert végig attól rettegtem nehogy arra jöjjön valaki.



Szerintem az egyik véglet sem jó, vagy legalábbis nem természetes


----------



## csboxi (2007 Május 14)

nemsemmi lelki világa lehet


----------



## Zolike2007 (2007 Május 14)

Eröl nekem annyi a mondanivalom hogy brrrrrrr.nekem már a hátamon attol a godolattol is feláá a ször hogy kukkolás!


----------



## Forex (2007 Május 25)

LoL a brittek enyhén perverzek  Szerintem a stat szerint a Britek a legnagyobb szinglik  Hallottam már olyan szolgáltatásukról is, hogy mobil telefon és hívhatsz egy emeltdíjas számot aztán átalakul vibrivé  LoooL Sztem extra hülyék


----------



## Rayman (2007 Július 28)

Sztyopa írta:


> Erre már azt kell mondanom: A sz.rnak nincsen teteje.




Bakker ! Ez nagyon jó vót'


----------



## Rayman (2007 Július 28)

Melitta írta:


> *Ha a kukkoló is beszáll (18+)*
> 
> 
> *A dogging leginkább a britekre jellemző szexuális magatartásforma, de újabban rohamosan terjed egyéb, túlnyomórészt angol nyelvetrületeken is, mint Írország, Új-Zéland, Kanada, de Németországban és Franciaországban is felütötte már a fejét.*
> ...



Kész ez a világ. 

A kukkolásnak sokan nem tudnak ellenállni .

Amíg autós akcióim voltak, igyekeztem a kukkolókat távoltartani. Vagy olyan helyszínt választottam , ahol a kutya sem jár, vagy végig figyeletem a külvilág dolgaira.

Az hogy a kukkoló is beszáll ? 

Peeeersze a koporsójába. 

Voltak érdekes dolgaim is. 
Egy kellemes autós pásztor órán, arra lettem figyelmes, hogy a szomszédos domb tetején megállt egy teherautó. A magas ülésből kukkolt a dög, nem törődve azzal, hogy veszélyes helyen áll. 

Azóta persze több autót is úgy adtam el, hogy ki sem poróbáltam, milyen benne a sex. 

Lehet, hogy változtak a szokások. De ez nekem magas, mint nyúlnak a lórács. Beszáll a kukkoló ? Az agyam száll el.


----------



## Sandybaby (2007 Augusztus 5)

Érdekes. Bár... sok olyan dolog van, ami eltér a "normálistól", ezért ráragasztják a "perverz" jelzőt. De kérdezem én, mi "normális" és mi "perverz"? Mert, ami az egyiknek természetes és vágyfokozó, az a másiknak "abnormális" és sokkal inkább vágy lohasztó, mintsem fokozó. Így minden relatív és csak egyéni, szubjektív megközelítés kérdése. Így lehet ez a dogging-gal is. Az egyiknek extra vágyat és örömet okoz, még a másikat elrettenti és el sem tudja képzelni. Az egyik élvezi, a másik viszolyog tőle...


----------



## Signora (2007 Szeptember 4)

A nő rendszerbe állítása megköveteli:



# az állandó telephelyet az éjszakai tárolás, karbantartás stb. céljára
Software-követelmények
# a nőnek ajánlatos sok változatos programot nyújtani
Általános leírás
A nő abban különbözik a tranzisztortól, hogy nem három, hanem négy végtagja van. Tehát inkább két darab ellenálláshoz lehet hasonlítani. Panelbe ültetését nehezíti, hogy lábai nem ónozottak. A lábak végén lévő bemetszések néha lakkozva vannak, a lakkozás színéből a processzor bonyolultságára lehet következtetni. A rikítóra lakkozott példányok általában igen egyszerűek, visítva nevetnek, és nem értik, a hajó miért úszik a vizen, hiszen vas... Egyébként e bemetszések léte gyártástechnológiai okokra vezethető vissza, gyakorlati hasznuk nincs. Sőt, ha szükséges a nő rögzítése, ajánlatos ezeket lecsípni, lereszelni stb.
# Felső végén egy ütésnemálló tokban helyezkedik el a központi egység. E központi egység bonyolultsága változó, általában fordítottan arányos a formatervezés színvonalával. A fejlett, 3 bites processzorral és 17 bites memóriával rendelkező példányok gyengén formatervezettek, míg az egyszerűbbek (1 bites processzor, 1 bit memória) igényesebb külsejűek.
# A nőnek két füle van, tehát szállítható.
# A nő képes a karakterfelismerésre, különösen az "1000Ft", az "5000Ft" és a "10000Ft" karaktersorozatok felismerésére.
# A nő input-output eszközei a felső és a középső részén helyezkednek el. A felső részén az input, az alsó részén az output eszközök. Megemlítendő, hogy az alsó részen található egy igen fontos input-csatlakozó, a memóriabővítő.
# Ha lejjebb megyünk, akkor két potenciométert találunk, a nőt ezzel lehet gerjesztett állapotba tekerni. A has közepén helyezkedik el az a nyílás, amin a gyártáskor a nő légmentes lezárása előtt kiszívják a levegőt.
# A nőt ne tároljuk függesztve, mivel gyárilag lábakra van szerelve, állítsuk mindig ezekre. Ha a nőt esetleg fektetve tárolnánk, a lábait akkor sem tanácsos leszerelni, mivel ez árt az esztétikai megjelenésének, és a körülményes visszaszerelés miatt a férfiaknak kell majd reggelit készíteni.


----------



## grindcore (2007 Szeptember 11)

Én Sandybaby hozzászólásával értek egyet teljes mértékben! Egyszerűen nem tudja senki megállapítani azt, hogy mi számít normálisnak vagy aberráltnak. Mindenkinek más az ízlése, az ingerküszöbe, mástól indul be, más taszítja. Amíg egyes pároknak mondjuk a szado-mazo, a pee vagy a public jön be, addig más pároknak ezek visszataszítóak lehetnek...ez van  És ezzel nincs is semmi gond, amíg nekik jó, addig jó. 

A határvonal az egészen máshol van. A gond ott kezdődik, ha mondjuk az egyiknek nem jó...pl a pedofilok, akik kényszerítik a gyereket, vagy nők akiket elrabolnak és kényszerítenek stb.

De visszakanyarodva akkor a kukkoláshoz...nem mindig lehet jó, mert akit megkukkolnak a tudta nélkül és észreveszi, akkor az már neki nem jó :-D tehát ez a rossz kategória. De mondjuk ha a kukkolónak az az izgalmas ha nem tudnak róla hogy nézi őket...nos, ez esetben ne bukjon le :-D lol


----------



## lajos010 (2007 Szeptember 13)

hat nem tudom...
amit en egy münchen közeli parkoloban lattam...
2 par produkalta magat..
es 15-20 kukkolo csamcsogot, ordibalt, es fenykepezett
undorito

cya lajos


----------



## east1878 (2007 Szeptember 14)

igen


----------



## cibi21 (2007 Szeptember 14)

bekukkoltam, de nemlattam semmit


----------



## vica1277 (2007 Szeptember 21)

Gyerekek a kukkolástol csunyább dolgot el se tudok képzelni, egyszerűen szörnyű hogy egyes emberek mire nem vetemednek.


----------



## ancsa0221 (2007 Szeptember 22)

Lehet, hogy prüd vagyok, de szerintem ez két ember magánügye, ne tegye ki magát az idegen pillantásoknak.


----------



## taskay (2007 Október 29)

Teljesen egyetértek ancsa0221 véleményével. Én ha szeretek valakit, akkor a mi magánügyünk, ha pedig csak testi szükségletből van együtt két ember, akkor meg pláne az ő magánügyük főleg, ha mellette van párjuk is otthon.


----------



## QQC (2007 December 9)

Csúnya dolog a kukkolás.
Mi a párommalmég kezdetben (15éve) csak bújva tudtunk eggyütt lenni. Az egyik ismerős ajánlott egy jó kis búvóhelyet egy könnyen megközelíthető közeli, mégis diszkrét erdőkesznél. Odaértünk és valóban kihaltnak véltük. Ölelkezés közben a párom a fülembe súgta, hogy valaki kukkol. Lasssan odanéztem, és láttam ahogy egy pali vigyorogva bámul a motorháztető felöl. Én mint aki men vette észr a kukkolást árültem a ülésbe. Tél lévén a mitor járt. Kuplunk lassan be, sebesség, majd hírtelen gáz, és idulás. Az autó zükkent kettő. Kiszáltam egyszál .......-ban és az ülésem alatt tartott 3"-os csőfogóval, hogy bemutatkozhassak a nézőnek. A pali úgy eltűzütt, hogy az avart is kikaparta maga alatt. Másnap elmeséltem a kollégámnak hogyan jártam, aki nevetve közölte, hogy a pali rendszeresen jár kukkolni, de "nem bánt senkit" úgyhogy nem foglalkoznak vele. 
Eredmény: A palit azóta nem látták arra kukkolni.


----------



## Nesca (2007 December 9)

hjajj)))


----------



## Nesca (2007 December 9)

Ugyan már, kukkolni jó csak ne vegyenek észre)parkolóban és egyéb nyilvános helyen szeretkezni is jó és nem azért mert mások megláthatnak..nah de ez az én véleményem


----------



## tajparaszt (2007 December 13)

Kedves Mindenki!

Egy kicsit prüdek vagyunk mostanság! Nem kell kukkolni, és nem kell lehetővé tenni a kukkolást! Csak lehet.
Üdv:
tajparaszt


----------



## Finee.18 (2007 December 24)




----------



## stiropor (2007 December 25)

Sziasztok!


----------



## stiropor (2007 December 25)

Bűn. Ízléstelen. Gusztustalan. Stb... minek kukkolni, ha nem vesznek be... de hármasban nem biztos hogy nekem jó...nem értem az egészet...


----------



## tajparaszt (2007 December 25)

Kedves stiropor!

Ennyire sürgős, hogy összejöjjön a 20 üzenet, hogy ezt a jól kifejtett, toleráns hozzászólást két üzenetben írtad meg? Egyégként sajnálom, mert pont rád gondoltunk harmadikként...
Ráadásul a szex, ha jól csinálják, ízléstelen és gusztustalan...

minden jót:
tajparaszt


----------



## paranics11 (2007 December 31)

A sex tuti lehet egy férfi és nő között,feltéve ha megfelelő férfi és nő közé kerülszkisskisskisskiss


----------



## afca (2007 December 31)

A gruppensexnél arra kell vigyázni,hogy ki ne maradj belőle.


----------



## afca (2007 December 31)

Nőknek


----------



## benza (2008 Január 3)

Nekem is volt egy kis kalandom anno a ceglédi pályaudvar szomszédságában.
ellopták a vonaton a tálcámat és egy kedves hölgy ismerősöm "sietett" a segítségemre és egy korsó sör elfogyasztása után jött az ötlet, hogy jó lenne egymásnak esnünk. Hát irány a pályaudvar és ott a vágányok túloldalán, egy kicsit romos épületben nyújtottunk egymásnak kellő élményeket. Mit mondjak frankó élény az egyszer bittos!


----------



## afca (2008 Január 3)

Gusztusos?


----------



## iladino (2008 Március 11)

hát itt lassu a kozlekedés!!!!!! talán ki kéne probálni mielott bármit mondok:-D:-D:-D


----------



## eszterlánc (2008 Március 11)

Szerintem kivétel nélkül minden ember szokott fantáziálni, és benézni ablakon, ha nincs rajta függyöny. Mindenkiben megbújik egy parányi perverzió, van aki tudja magáról, van aki nem és van aki elfojtja,vagy megpróbál nem tudomást venni róla.


----------



## Melitta (2008 Március 22)

*Mellnövelés netes adományokból *

*2008. február 23. 13:44*

Van egy weboldal, ahol a férfi olvasók adományokkal támogathatják a jelentkező nőket, akik így gyűjtenek pénzt plasztikai műtéteikre. 





*Galéria* 

A beszédes nevű oldal, a myfreeimplants.com (az én ingyenes implantátumaim .com) a nagyobb mellre vágyó, ám pénzhiányban szenvedő nőket hozza össze az önkéntes adományozókkal. 

A lányok persze fotókkal hirdetik magukat és csetelnek a potenciális adományozókkal. Az oldalon azt is figyelemmel lehet kísérni, hogy ki mennyi pénzt gyűjtött már. 


A kanadai Candace Leadley például április 10-én feküdhet kés alá, miután kilenc ezer dollárt gyűjtött a műtétre. A 26 éves egyedülálló anya 2006 októberében iratkozott fel a weboldalra. 29A méretű mellét növesztik 36C-re.

Candace szerint 10 és 250 dollár közötti összegeket kapott adományként, a világ minden részéről. 

A pénzt nem látja, az a weboldal által kezelt számlán gyűlik, és egyenesen a plasztikai sebésznek fizetik ki.


----------



## alberth (2008 Március 23)

Nekem is küldhetnének adományt, hogy kockássá tegyem a hasam. Ugyanis nem telik fitness-gépre. Az olcsóbb, mint a lányok plasztikája.
Írjam a számlaszámom? Ez csak minta /etalon/


----------



## tommy003 (2008 Március 25)

*jee*

Kovács kérdi a haverját:
- Figyelj, te miért sántítasz?
- Semmiség, egy szimpla focibaleset!
- Nem is tudtam, hogy szoktál focizni.
- Nem is. Csak tegnap kikapott a válogatott, és mérgemben belerúgtam a tévébe.


----------



## tommy003 (2008 Március 25)

Peti új esernyőt vesz, és fél, hogy ellopják.
Ezért egy cédulát tesz rá a ruhatárban:
"Ez az esernyő a középsúlyú ökölvivó bajnoké, aki három perc múlva visszajön."
Mikor indul haza, az esernyő helyén csak egy cédulát talál, amin ez áll:
"Az esernyőt a hosszútávfutó bajnok vitte el, aki soha nem jön vissza."


----------



## tommy003 (2008 Március 25)

Bemegy a kocsmába egy ember a kutyájával.
- Bekapcsolhatnám a televíziót?
Az enyém ugyanis elromlott, a kutyám meg nagy rajongója a magyar 
fociválogatottnak, és sosem hagy ki egy meccset sem.
A csapos beleegyezik, bekapcsolják a készüléket, a kutya leül.
Támad a csapat, rúgnak egy nagy kapufát.
A kutya felugrik a bárpultra, kétlábra áll és elkezd táncolni.
A csapos álla leesik:
- Úristen, ez ám az öröm.
És mit szokott csinálni, ha a csapat gólt rúg?
- Azt nem tudom, még csak három éve van nálam a kutyus.


----------



## tommy003 (2008 Március 25)

*Még jobb*

Mi az abszolút köd?


----------



## tommy003 (2008 Március 25)

- Amikor a rendőr a jelzőlámpa tetejéről kiabálja a színeket.


----------



## k.apu (2008 Március 25)

Sose legyen szemuvegre szukseged , egyszerre vakulj meg.....


----------



## SirButcher (2008 Április 3)

Ez jó volt


----------



## Kónya (2008 Április 15)

Hazaér a székely fiú messzi útról az apjához. Udvaron elkiáltja magát:
- Ídesapám!
Semmi válasz. Bemegy a konyhába, ott is:
- Ídesapám!
Megint semmi. Benyit a fészerbe, látja az apja ott hámozza a krumplit. Odaszól neki felháborodva:
- Hát ídesapám! Hát itt szólogatom miúta, hogy meggyüttem!
Az öreg nyugodtan válaszol:
- Tudom fiam, bólogattam!


----------



## retepm (2008 Április 17)




----------



## zsazsaniki (2008 Április 18)

[FONT=&quot]Móricka óvó nénije kérdezgeti a gyerekeket:
- Mi az apukátok foglalkozása?
- Asztalos, vízvezeték-szerelő, tűzoltó, orvos, - az összes szokásos válasz elhangzik. Móricka kivételesen csöndben ücsörög, ezért őt is megkérdezi a óvó néni:
- Hát a te apád mivel foglalkozik?
- Az apukám egy egzotikus táncos egy meleg szórakozóhelyen, leveszi az összes ruháját és buzi férfiak előtt táncol, és néha, amikor igazán jó ajánlatot kap, elmegy néhány fickóval a sikátorba és kielégíti őket, meg seggbe is rakják.
Az óvónő elkapja Mórickát és a folyosóra viszi:
- Apukád komolyan ebből tartja el a családot?
- Nem, igazából a Fradiban játszik, de ezt olyan kínos lett volna elmondanom itt, mindenki előtt[/FONT]


----------



## ungvaryk (2008 Április 21)

Sztyopa írta:


> Erre már azt kell mondanom: A sz.rnak nincsen teteje.


 
Sztyopa!

Rádnézek és azt mondom Te egy vérbeli ungarische betyár vagy.


----------



## Zozza (2008 Május 8)

Egy hosszú, szaftos, fárasztó viccet keresek, szívatás céljából........
Valami ötlet?


----------



## romesz (2008 Május 23)

*kukkolas?*

Nehany eve vendegsegben voltam a batyamnal, a 9. emeleten lakik. Ejjel szomjas voltam kimentem a konyhaba inni es kineztem a konyha ablakon ami belso udvarra nez. A szemben levo lakas kb30meter a 7.en ahova belattam es nyitott fuggonynel a kanapen volt egy par. Gondoltam ingyen musor es vegig neztem a dolgot. Mas nap reggel a batyam mondta hogy miert nem szoltam neki erdekelte volna ot is :d es hozta volna a tavcsovet is hogy jobban lassuk. 
Szerintem egyedul jobb kukkolni


----------



## dinner (2008 Május 28)

A sex olyan mint a havazás ,nem lehet tudni ,hogy meddig tart és mekkora lessz!


----------



## MasterChief18 (2008 Június 9)




----------



## Joco1114 (2008 Június 24)

Ne tudjátok meg, hány "hölgynek" titkos vágya a publikus helyen való meztelenkedés, esetleg szeretkezés! Azt kell mondjam, hogy mi férfiak, csupán azokat az igényeket elégítjük ki, amelyeket elénk támasztanak.


----------



## n3whous3 (2008 Július 15)

Lehet itt jó dolgokat olvasni, ahogy látom...


----------



## Kijuma (2008 Július 20)

Hááát, én nem leskelődnék senki után, de attól is frászt kapnék, ha engem lesne meg valaki:S


----------



## belzebub05 (2008 Augusztus 2)

Nem kenyerem a kukkolás,de véletlenűl is láthat az ember olyan dolgot,amit mondjuk nem akar.Séta közben az erdőben,vagy egy sötétben parkoló autóban,...stb.kissFiatalabb koromban kuncogtunk rajta,hogy:...hűha,meg váááúú.....mit csinálnak?Mára már Én is kipróbáltam a különféle helyeket....Lehet,hogy engem is kukkoltak?


----------



## Abigel573 (2008 Augusztus 2)

​


----------



## Bandee1987 (2008 Augusztus 12)

Abigel573 írta:


> ​




))))


----------



## Alapitvany (2008 Augusztus 15)

hat speci engem ne lessen senki mert szarra verem! ja meg eleg undurito es betegesnek tartom az ilyen dolgokat.


----------



## afca (2008 Augusztus 15)

Alapitvany írta:


> hat speci engem ne lessen senki mert szarra verem! ja meg eleg undurito es betegesnek tartom az ilyen dolgokat.


----------



## marrakech07 (2008 Október 14)

Juhu


----------



## jnani (2008 Október 15)

mert gyengek...


----------



## Amphirion (2008 November 24)




----------



## piluc (2008 November 24)

http://


----------



## piluc (2008 November 24)

sorry ha tul pikáns de vicces is---és ugy talláltam rá hogy mesehösöket keresstem hát itt van egy.....:-D:-D:-D:-Dnagyon vicces a mi kis popeyünk.....


----------



## eliyxxxa (2008 December 2)

Ez tenyleg vicces


----------



## macmok (2008 December 4)

sziasztok!


----------



## Nitha (2009 Február 18)

Én még anno 8 éve egy butikban dolgoztam, és egyszer bejött egy úriember. Farmernadrágot szeretne-mondta. Bement próbálni és mondta hogy nézzem meg hogy áll rajta. Odamentem a fülkéhez, elhúzta a függönyt és ott áll meztelenül, a nemi szervét húzogatva. Hirtelen szóhoz sem jutottam. A szomszéd üzletből a fiúkat áthívtam és ők elzavarták az illetőt.


----------



## Zolthan Sagro (2009 Február 18)

Hűha, ez durva! Ilyenről még nem hallottam.


----------



## Adonis (2009 Február 18)

Nitha írta:


> Én még anno 8 éve egy butikban dolgoztam, és egyszer bejött egy úriember. Farmernadrágot szeretne-mondta. Bement próbálni és mondta hogy nézzem meg hogy áll rajta. Odamentem a fülkéhez, elhúzta a függönyt és ott áll meztelenül, a nemi szervét húzogatva. Hirtelen szóhoz sem jutottam. A szomszéd üzletből a fiúkat áthívtam és ők elzavarták az illetőt.


 
Ilyen idióta barom sok van sajnos.
Ezek betegek valahol.
Sose értettem meg az ilyeneket.
Bár voltam én is már érdekes helyzetben egy ismeretlen nővel. Oda állt elém és azt gondolta, ha ledobálja magáról a ruháját és ott kezd enyelegni önmagával, akkor az hatással lesz rám - főleg egy elég zsúfolt tengerparton.
Hát rosszul gondolta.


----------



## szeemi (2009 Február 19)

Sziasztok !

Kellemesnek épp nem mondanám azt az érzést mikor rájöttünk a párommal ,hogy kukkolónk van . 4 emeleten laktunk s fiatal házasok voltunk s az ablak alatt volt az ágyunk . S függönyünk még nem volt . Beköltözésünk után 1 hónappal vettük észre ,hogy a szembeni ház 7 emeletén időnként felcsillani látszik valami s aztán rájöttünk ,hogy egy távcső az . Azonnal lett függöny az ablakunkra


----------



## Adonis (2009 Február 20)

Van, amikor az ember nem is akar kukkolni, mégis azt hiszik, vagy véletlenül sikerül.
Én meg úgy jártam, hogy telefonáltam az ablaknál, beszélgetés közben felfigyletem, hogy valaki állatira integet a másik oldalon lévő ház egyik ablakából.
Jobban megnézem, ez nekem integet! Elhúztam a függönyt és mégjobban megpróbáltam odanézni, hogy mit integet? Lehet, hogy segítség kell? Akkor vettem észre, hogy félmeztelen a nő és nagyon mérgesen rázza az öklét.
Azt hitte, hogy én őt lesem!
Hát ha úgy hitte, akkor már jól megnéztem! Nesze neked! Még mosolyogva át is integettem. Nem volt rossz látvány!


----------



## rokcy (2009 Február 21)

Miért, ti tudtátok, hogy japánban vannak olyan boltok, ahol az iskoláslányok eladják a használt bugyijaikat, cserébe kapnak pénzt meg egy tisztát... aztán bizonyos salarymanok megveszik és azt szagolgatják a metrón... x'DDD


----------



## m86gabor (2009 Február 21)

ez azért már csúcs. azt hittem ilyen csak a filmekben van..... :S


----------



## rokcy (2009 Február 21)

Hát nem véletlen hogy a japán szubkultúrák nem kevés alkalommal örökítik meg az ilyen esetekből kifolyólag, az úgynevezett pantsudorobo, vagy angolul panty-thief (bugyi-lopás) jeleneteket. 

Hogy csak párat említsek: 
Full metal panic: Shinji
Hakaima Sadamitsu: egy jelenetben bugyikkal próbálták léprecsalni a szörnyet
Mai Hime: egy szörny falta fel a lányok bugyijait

Inukami! ez a legjobb, mert itt van Shisshou, aki a lányokról úgy tudta lelopni a bugyit, hogy azok észre sem vették xD

Szal eléggé benne van a japán életben ez


----------



## stunczer (2009 Február 26)

És ti tudjátok, mit hívnak "Római zápor"-nak?


----------



## Ritus04 (2009 Március 3)

sziasztok! Nem azt mondom, hogy rendszeresen, de igenis, egyszer sztem mindenkinek ki kellene ezt is próbálni.Ha valakit viszont csak ez indít be, hát az..legalábbis érdekes..


----------



## muki86 (2009 Március 3)

a mi szomszédunk árokban matt részegen.félig meddig még ruhába.de már elköltöztünk ejjá


----------



## Johnny234 (2009 Március 4)

Én meg olyan embert ismerek, aki a szobatársa háta mögött csinálta a barátnőjével, amíg az számítógépezett... Ja az én vagyok.


----------



## ozzrol (2009 Március 5)

álló szoláriumban...


----------



## Janii (2009 Március 6)

Japánban minden elképzelhető,legalább is ezek szerint.


----------



## kata1961 (2009 Március 6)

dokipari írta:


> Csogálkozom rajta, hogy ebben a támában nincs forumozo! Mi lehet az oka vajon? Pedig kiváncsi lennék ki nek mi avéleménye a doggingrol?



Szerintem a dopping sok formája ismeretes. Lehet olyan mely veszélyt jelent a szervezetre, de akad olyan is mely jótékonyan hat rá.


----------



## kata1961 (2009 Március 6)

Akit már csak a kukkolás hoz lázba, annak szerintem nincs olyan partnere akiért érdemes lenne ezzel felhagynia.


----------



## kata1961 (2009 Március 6)

Morningglory írta:


> Mindig kell egy kis huncutság az életben....


Csak nem mindegy, hogy hol, kivel, mit, hogyan, milyen következményekkel.


----------



## lenin (2009 Március 31)

Természetesen a parkban egy kis eldugott házikóban is lehet nagyon joo! Csak nem mindegy, hogy tolerálod-e a körülötted élő gyerekeket... vagy semmi sem érdekel és folytatod... Ez pl, ami fontos lehet..


----------



## danics72 (2009 Június 6)

szeretkezni,bárhol bármikor!


----------



## yozo (2009 Június 11)

ámen


----------



## nagy.apa (2009 Június 30)

passziv ház
passziv fizetés
passziv szex

minden ok


----------



## izémizé (2009 Július 2)

bárhol,bármikor - kivéve mások előtt


----------



## Senidan (2009 Július 17)

Mindenhol jó, de legjobb ott ,ahol épp vagy  Jöjjön csak haza a férjem vahuhhhhhhh....


----------



## DevGel (2009 Július 17)

Ezen a fórumon bármilyen marhaságnak lehet témája ?

Jó, én is beszállok. Életcéljaim pénz, pénz, p.i.n.a.


----------



## mer101 (2009 Augusztus 1)

Megdöbbentett a topik indító hír. Nem csak azért mert létezik hanem, hogy "divattá" lett. Nem csupán a betegségek terjedése itt a probléma. Szép lassan eltűnik az "erkölcs", és e szó jelentését csak a lexikont felütve találja meg a jövő nemzedéke. Nézzünk magunkba. A mi felelősségünk, hogy gyermekeink mit engednek meg maguknak, és mit adnak tovább unokáinknak...


----------



## labyer (2009 Augusztus 6)

Szeretkezz ne háborúzz!!!!!!!!!!!-és milyen igaz


----------



## labyer (2009 Augusztus 6)

szeretkezz ne háborúzz!!!!!!!!!és milyen igaz


----------



## Kataszi (2009 Augusztus 7)

es micsinal a kukkolo ha a no,akit "tisztelnie kell" , gyereket is akar tole?


----------



## marokko (2009 Augusztus 8)

Szoval te lakol szembe velem?


----------



## zancsu (2009 Augusztus 8)

labyer írta:


> Szeretkezz ne háborúzz!!!!!!!!!!!-és milyen igaz



Igen igaz, csak nem mindegy, hogy látja is valaki azt!


----------



## hari004 (2009 Augusztus 9)

mer101 írta:


> Megdöbbentett a topik indító hír. Nem csak azért mert létezik hanem, hogy "divattá" lett. Nem csupán a betegségek terjedése itt a probléma. Szép lassan eltűnik az "erkölcs", és e szó jelentését csak a lexikont felütve találja meg a jövő nemzedéke. Nézzünk magunkba. A mi felelősségünk, hogy gyermekeink mit engednek meg maguknak, és mit adnak tovább unokáinknak...



Talán mindenkinek hagyjuk meg azt a szabadságot, hogy maga határozza meg az erkölcsi normáit és ne a lexikont kelljen segítségül hívnia. A mi felelősségünk az, hogy ne kényszerítsük rájuk a saját erkölcsi normáinkat, hanem hagyjuk kifejlődni a sajátjaikat.


----------



## gezaza (2009 Augusztus 11)

Az Angolok nem IQ bajnokok nem csoda hogy dogging is őtölük származik. Szégyenteljes viselkedés.


----------



## szineszke93 (2009 Augusztus 24)

gyerekek a bolondok háza 18 év felett csak a Long Islandi Elmegyógyintézet lehet XDXDDXDXDX


----------



## 133 (2009 Szeptember 19)

A bolondok házában is lehet jó a szex!


----------



## Valery66 (2009 Október 13)

Sziasztok!

Végig olvastam a hozzászólásokat,hát érdekes dolgok vannak a világban.Mindenesetre számomra úgy tűnik,az erkölcs kihalóban van.
Kár lenne érte....


----------



## fanyar (2009 Október 16)

mer101 írta:


> Megdöbbentett a topik indító hír. Nem csak azért mert létezik hanem, hogy "divattá" lett. Nem csupán a betegségek terjedése itt a probléma. Szép lassan eltűnik az "erkölcs", és e szó jelentését csak a lexikont felütve találja meg a jövő nemzedéke. Nézzünk magunkba. A mi felelősségünk, hogy gyermekeink mit engednek meg maguknak, és mit adnak tovább unokáinknak...


egyetértek


hari004 írta:


> Talán mindenkinek hagyjuk meg azt a szabadságot, hogy maga határozza meg az erkölcsi normáit és ne a lexikont kelljen segítségül hívnia. A mi felelősségünk az, hogy ne kényszerítsük rájuk a saját erkölcsi normáinkat, hanem hagyjuk kifejlődni a sajátjaikat.


Ezzel pedig nem mert a társadalom alapja az erkölcs erkölcs nélkül nics más csak pusztulás és anarchia.A még általad kialakulatlannak nevezett erkölcs kimenetele bizonytalan és eddig nem sok biztonságot hozott viszont hozott sok rosszul értelmezett szabadságot és szabadosságot.Lásd a közrenend és tulajdonbiztonság romlását is.
Mert van összefüggés.így már tágabb értelemben vett morálról van szó.
Nem vagyok vallásos sem hittel élő sőt jó sem ,de a 10 parancsolat normái a együttélés alapja.


----------



## fater.lajos (2009 Október 24)

Ha nem jó helyre írtam, akkor javítsatok ki. Román nyelvből gyenge vagyok, de ez a film arról szól, hogy a fazon "a gyönyörben egyesült" két kalapáccsal.

xxx.youtube.com/watch?v=6NT69BIk6YY&feature=player_embedded

Az xxx hejére írj www karaktereket.


----------



## draconia (2009 Október 26)

Fanyar hozzászólásával csak egyet érteni tudok.


----------



## tilla13 (2009 November 4)

*18+*

Tudom a mai világ már csak a sex körül tud forogni.


----------



## Linda22 (2009 November 4)

A pénzt ne hagyjuk ki a pénz és a szex körül!!
Szerintem az erkölcs pedig már a 80-as évek közepén kihalt!


----------



## alim (2009 November 5)

Igaz, a pénzt ne hagyjuk ki, hiszen lehet rajta szexet venni!
De félre a tréfával. A világ állandóan változik, sok minden elavul, sok minden új keletkezik. A fő probléma az, hogy sajnos nem mindig a jó irányba történik a változás. Manapság az erkölcs egy kihaló félben levő fogalom.


----------



## Nagyláb (2009 November 7)

Vagy 25 éve Berlinben jártam, és az FKK strandra mentem ki villamossal. /ja, tudjátok, hogy hívják a villamos szék kistestvérét? Elektromos kisülés.../ Szóval tépek ki a vinyóval, a végállomástól még egy kis erdőn kellett átmenni, és ott volt valami tó. Ahogy ritkultak a fák, már lehetett látni a meztelenül önfeledten szórakozókat. Akkora vágy öntött el, mint a fene. Ahogy odaértem, közelről már elég illúzióromboló volt egyik-másik fedetlen test, de sose felejtem el az érzést, hogy a fák közül mennyire izgató volt nézni a sok pucér nőt. Szexet nem láttam, de a látvány így is lényegesen felajzóbb volt, mint egy átlag pornófilm... 
Persze ez nem igazi kukkolás. Mások szerelmeskedésének látványa engem nem vonz, de egy jókora tükör a hálószoba mennyezetén..., na az már igen.


----------



## lkristof (2009 November 18)

Ez má valami


----------



## ironmen (2009 November 18)

a szörnyű laza erkölcsű németek...pfujjj


----------



## benina (2009 December 1)

Tényleg gusztustalan!Pfúj de egy jó kis próbafülkéhez mit szólnátok?


----------



## benina (2009 December 4)

nem!


----------



## somody (2009 December 4)

Próbafülke nem volt még, de Ausztriában a kabinos sífelvonó az rulez!


----------



## bali12321 (2009 December 4)

Nem rossz...


----------



## krista18 (2009 December 4)

kivul belul jot tesz a verkeringesnek


----------



## Ilka 51 (2009 December 12)

http://www.worktobejudged.com/strippause/peca.html



Nem szeretném, ha kiskorúak is megnéznék!
A felvétel mindössze 1:13 mp.
Természetesen akkor, ha ellenkezel a sapkás fazonnal...


----------



## AndiC (2009 December 12)

Ilka 51 írta:


> http://www.worktobejudged.com/strippause/peca.html
> 
> Nem szeretném, ha kiskorúak is megnéznék!
> A felvétel mindössze 1:13 mp.
> Természetesen akkor, ha ellenkezel a sapkás fazonnal...


 
Ez is jót tesz a vérkeringésnek. Emeli a vérnyomást... 
http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=10


----------



## Krissz1 (2009 December 14)

az én egyik ismerősöm a mosógépen csinálta xD és letörte a barátjával véletlen a szappantartót xDDD


----------



## Schmici (2009 December 15)

Ilka 51 írta:


> http://www.worktobejudged.com/strippause/peca.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ez nagyon tetszett!:88:


----------



## digo01 (2009 December 17)

Nekem már volt részem hasonlóban, de az áldozat én, azaz mi voltunk és minket kukkoltak, pedig vagy háromszor is helyszínt váltottunk, de úgy látszik az illetőnek tetszett a látvány, mert mindig kiszúrtuk


----------



## zsani maci (2009 December 23)

Ez jó pofa volt.


----------



## diavoletta (2009 December 30)

Hát kinek a pap, kinek a papné! Nekem a férjem a boldogságom és azt hiszem a vágyaim netovábbja is!


----------



## gbubika (2010 Január 1)

Nagyon jó.


----------



## noresz76 (2010 Január 2)

Nagyon jó)


----------



## nsza (2010 Január 9)

Nem élvezném azt se ha én nézném, azt se, ha minket néznének.


----------



## Leslie370 (2010 Január 11)

Biztos én vagyok gátlásos, de semmi örömöt nem találok benne, ha mások ezt így kiteregetik, főként ha olyan helyeken, ahol gyerekek is láthatják...


----------



## AndiC (2010 Január 11)

Kukkoló macska


----------



## pipiida (2010 Január 12)

*4 vidám halottmosó kocsma*

T.Szerző!

Napok óta töprengek, miről van itt szó? akár 18 felett, akár az alatt?
Megtisztelne, ha privátba, vagy csak úgy "eligazitana"!
köszi: G and I.


----------



## pipiida (2010 Január 12)

*4 halottmosó kocsma*

T .AndiC.!

A kukkoló macska snap shot / pill.felvétel azért nagyon elkapott!
A mellékelt idézet ritka csemege, C.D-től ritkán idéznek, még angolul is csak emitt-amott találni belőle, 
köszi: G and ida


----------



## AndiC (2010 Január 12)

pipiida írta:


> T .AndiC.!
> 
> A kukkoló macska snap shot / pill.felvétel azért nagyon elkapott!
> A mellékelt idézet ritka csemege, C.D-től ritkán idéznek, még angolul is csak emitt-amott találni belőle,
> köszi: G and ida


 
A topic cime sokaknak sokat igér, de csak a kukkolásról szól... 






A G a macska nevének kezdőbetűje?? Nem muszály rá válaszolni.


----------



## AndiC (2010 Január 12)

A fiúknak akik benyargalnak ide,hiába. Kukkolnivaló...


----------



## nagyhoho (2010 Január 18)

ez csak egy beállított kép... nem az igazi


----------



## Thommo (2010 Január 24)

műnő műkép


----------



## hari004 (2010 Január 28)

nagyhoho írta:


> ez csak egy beállított kép... nem az igazi



Ráadásul a csaj eltakarja a lényeget!


----------



## exoduska (2010 Január 29)

Tényleg izgalmas, de a függönyt csak szolid módon kis sávban érdemes széthúzni. Hadd tornázzon aki nézni szeretné


----------



## jocoka1 (2010 Január 29)

Szabadban nagyon jó csinálni, de ha mások néznének közben az azért zavarna. Úgyhogy dogging-oljanak csak a magamutogató betegek.


----------



## miklay (2010 Február 7)

Nagyláb jó kalandot élt át


----------



## luftwaffe44 (2010 Február 18)

AndiC írta:


> Kukkoló macska



Ugyes volt, aki lekapta :mrgreen:


----------



## megapowa (2010 Április 17)

XD bírom nagyon a macskás képeket van róluk egy egész gyűjteményem.


----------



## AndiC (2010 Május 18)

*kukkolás*

*"A szexualitásba sok minden belefér, a gond ott kezdődik, hogy egyénenként és kultúránkét elmosódik a határ, ami a normális szexualitást elkülöníti az abnormálistól vagy éppen a perverzitástól.*

Ami az egyik embernek teljesen természetes, az a másiknak már „sokk" vagy megbotránkoztató. Napjainkban a szex területén szinte bármit lehet, bárhol és bárkivel. Az utóbbi időszakban - ami a médiahatás felerősödésének is köszönhető - még inkább előtérbe került a kukkolás, más néven leskelődés, kukucskálás, mások titokban való megfigyelése. 
A „ Big Brother" mindent lát által, tv-nézők milliói lesték ki a sztárokká vált hétköznapi emberek mindennapjait. Ebből adódóan, hétköznapi értelemben mi is voyeur-ök vagyunk, amit a valóságshowk a nagyobb nézettség érdekében ki is használnak. 
De nemcsak a valóságshowk kiötlői használják ki az emberek kíváncsiságát, ebbe a kategóriába sorolhatók még az pornófilmek, az internetes szex video chat, a peep show is stb. Ezek mind a vizuális inger keltette szexuális izgalomkeltésre alapoznak. A kukkolás alapja nem más, mint az emberi kíváncsiság. Ilyen megközelítésből jövedelmező szakma a lesifotósoké is, akik szenzáció és élvezethajhászok. Az embereket mindig is érdekelte, hogy mások „miként csinálják". A kukkolás nem új keletű jelenség, egyidős az emberiséggel.
​A voyeur azt jelenti „leselkedő". A voajőrizmus pedig az ellenkező nemhez tartozó személyek nemi szerveinek, szexuális megnyilvánulásainak vagy meztelen testének nézését foglalja magába, ezek gerjesztette vizuális ingerei váltanak ki szexuális izgalmat, gyönyörérzetet illetve kielégülést. Ez a fajta érdeklődés mindkét nem képviselőiben megvan, és serdülőkorban még inkább felerősödik. Pl. serdülőkorú fiúk leselkednek fürdőhelyeken, szaunákban, kilesik szüleik szeretkezését stb. Ugyanakkor a lányok részéről sem megy ritkaságszámba, hogy apjukat meglesik fürdés közben. Nem véletlen, hogy a kukkolás keltette szexuális izgalmat számos film feldolgozta.
Szép számmal akadnak olyan személyek, akiket kifejezetten az hoz izgalomba, ha tudják, hogy szeretkezés közben meglesik, figyelik őket. A voajőrizmus tulajdonképpen az exhibicionizmus ellentéte, kórossá csak abban esetben válik, ha másokat is veszélyeztet. Mielőtt a tévedés zsákutcájába ragadnánk, gondoljunk arra, hogy egy egészségesnek nevezhető párkapcsolatban, a párok szexualitásának természetes velejárója, ha a férfinak és a nőnek is vannak voajőr vagy exhibicionista megnyilvánulásai. Elvégre a nő szereti magát meztelenül mutogatni, kelletni, míg a férfi vizuálisan is szívesen gyönyörködik párja testében. Ezek az elemek nem kórosak, tulajdonképpen előkészítik, bemelegítik a terepet az aktus előtt." (Impulzus ro)


----------



## öregturista (2010 Június 23)

Én a 4. emeleten lakom,velem szemben a 3. emeleten,lakik egy hölgy.Minden este,fényárban úszó ,függöny nélkűli szobában,meztelen járkál.Tetszik neki,hogy a mi oldalunkon,minden dohányos az erkélyen nézi a műsorát,ami hol lazább,hol keményebb!Nem tartom magam kukkolónak,de egy cigaretta erejéig,mindig megnézem a műsorát!
Csak egy sztorinak szántam!


----------



## acerhusi (2010 Július 8)

A macskás képek a legjobban


----------



## evapatocs (2010 Szeptember 10)

öregturista írta:


> Én a 4. emeleten lakom,velem szemben a 3. emeleten,lakik egy hölgy.Minden este,fényárban úszó ,függöny nélkűli szobában,meztelen járkál.Tetszik neki,hogy a mi oldalunkon,minden dohányos az erkélyen nézi a műsorát,ami hol lazább,hol keményebb!Nem tartom magam kukkolónak,de egy cigaretta erejéig,mindig megnézem a műsorát!
> Csak egy sztorinak szántam!



De azért megnézed,igaz? :0:
Ez nem perverzitás,csak finomabb kivitelben?


----------



## Scooter74 (2010 Szeptember 10)

Te egy mázlista emberke vagy főleg ha még jó teste is van!!!


----------



## Scooter74 (2010 Szeptember 10)

luftwaffe44 írta:


> Ugyes volt, aki lekapta :mrgreen:


 

Mit láthat ez a macsek?:grin:


----------



## teddy619 (2010 November 23)

Én nem szeretem a macskákat


----------



## Integra (2010 November 27)

Szerintem ez csak abban másabb,mint a neten kukkolós oldalak, hogy itt esetleg be is szállhatsz.


----------



## rich 1986 (2011 Február 20)

Szerintem ez már tényleg beteges,el se tudom képzelni,hogy mások meglessenek,vagy hogy mások örömét ezzel elrontsam.


----------



## Zoltán1984 (2011 Április 10)

Szerintem a természetben való szeretkezésnek tényleg van valami különleges feeling-je, de a kukkolás azt nem igazán jó ötlet.


----------



## Katalin/Anyoka (2011 Május 6)

*Sziasztok Mindenkikiss*

*Szeretettel ajánlom figyelmetekbe a Ch-n elindult árverést :grin:*

*Itt érhető el:*
http://canadahun.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=167


*Köszönöm figyelmeteket*

*Szép napot*

*üdv Anyóka*


----------



## solmol (2011 Július 24)

Hol van ez? Én is megnézném.


----------



## cat34 (2011 Október 19)

rich 1986 írta:


> Szerintem ez már tényleg beteges,el se tudom képzelni,hogy mások meglessenek,vagy hogy mások örömét ezzel elrontsam.


 

Én sem vagyok a nyílvánosság híve. Egy érdekes ellentmondás:

Van egy műsor itt Mo-n. Az a címe: Aranypart. Ha jól tudom arról szól, hogy facér lányok és fiúk nyáron egy helyen "dolgoznak". Ahogy az lenni szokott kialakultak párok. "Főműsoridőntúl" pedig premierplánban mutatták, ahogy egyik-másik éppen.....

Van egy híres modell: Keleti Györgyi. Olaszországban eljárást indítottak ellene kerítés vádjával.

Namármost! A kettő között mi a különbség?


----------



## Melitta (2011 December 1)

*A JOBBIK BETILTANÁ A MASZTURBÁLÁST IS*

Milfajt_Ferkó 

Szigorúan szabályozná a Jobbik a családok életét, így házasság előtt nem lehetne szexuális kapcsolatot létesíteni, maszturbálni, dohányozni, inni és káromkodni. Házasság alatt is csak hetente egyszer, kizárólag gyermeknemzés céljából.


Az abortuszt csak akkor engedélyeznék, ha valaki megígéri, hogy a házasság alatt sem fog dohányozni és maszturbálni. „Végre rendet kell rakni a fejekben. Ez egy ezeréves ország és nem egy rasztafári swinger klub.” – jelentette ki Vona Gábor, a Jobbik családpolitikai napján. Örök értékként kell kezelni a családokat, és a szexualitást a nemzetépítésnek kell alárendelni. „A maszturbálás a posztkádári rablólovagok pazarlásának jelképe, önző magszórás, a liberális ego szexuális leképeződése.”- emelte ki Dúró Dóra.

„A nőknél talán beleférhet a pakliba.” – egészítette ki Novák Előd – „De kizárólag csak 11 után és a megfelelő csatornákon.” A párt elképzelései szerint ugyanezek a magatartások a buszmegállókban is tilosak lennének, a munkanélküli segélyt kapók esetében pedig házasság alatt is. Külföldiekre csak akkor terjedne ki a szabályozás, ha hazánk területére lépnek vagy kettős állampolgárok. Semjén Zsolt üdvözölte a kezdeményezést és felhívta a figyelmet arra, hogy a KDNP tagjai már korábban is ezen elvek szerint éltek, ő például… De itt kollégái kérték, hogy ne folytassa.


----------



## jusztin1968 (2013 Február 9)

ha intim dolog akkor legyen a hely is az


----------

